# Successful Baits



## Freaky02-Carp (19. Juli 2011)

Mooin,

Ja, ich brauche neue Boilies und habe an Successful Baits gedacht. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht? 

Habe mir als fischigen part die Red Spice ausgesucht und als fruchtigen süßen Scoberry. Haltet ihr was von den Boilies oder lande ich damit einen fehl kauf. 

Danke euch


----------



## marv95 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*

Hey,
auf die red spice hab ich letztes wochenende noch drei Karpfen und eine Schleie gefangen ich bin mit denen zufrieden und werde sie auch weiter benutzen
Außerdem wirst du bei SB meiner meinung nach niemals einem Fehlkauf begehen.


----------



## hecq (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*

Service stimmt auch. Kannst du kaufen.


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*

Mein Kumpel hat sich zum Testen mal 2Kg Waldfrucht in 30mm bestellt. Machen einen guten eindruck und gefangen haben sie auch


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*

Okay, dann sind das also Top Boilies  

Weis jemand was zu en Scoberry?  Danke


----------



## mephy87 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*

Von den Red Spice habe ich dieses Jahr auch was gekauft aber leider noch nix drauf gebissen.

Bei den Scoberrys ist halt das Problem wenn du die eingesalzenen nimmst die sind irgendwie sehr gummiartig und haben in meinen Gewässern eine sehr sehr kurze Auflösezeit.

Aber dafür fangen sie bei mir...


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*

Okay. 

Wie sieht das aus mit Black Label Baits? Hat da jemand Top Boilies die er empfehlen kann?

Danke


p.s Bin auf der suche da top Boilies


----------



## colognecarp (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*

Top Boilies ? Forelli selbstgerollt ?! 

 Sb ist schon super,  die Cockbaits auch super oder Mixe von Jascha Sucker 10Kg für 25€, der rest ist nur unnötig teuer und fängt nicht mehr, kannste ruig glauben, ist einfach so


----------



## KAZ_28 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*

.....stimmt!!!


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*

Okay, 

ich habe mir nun auch was anderes angeschaut, nachdem ein paar leute meinetn Black Label Baits sind besser als Successful Baits.

Stimmt das? Was könnt ihr mir bei BLB empfehlen?


----------



## CarpCatcher1 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*



Freaky02-Carp schrieb:


> Okay,
> 
> ich habe mir nun auch was anderes angeschaut, nachdem ein paar leute meinetn Black Label Baits sind besser als Successful Baits.
> 
> Stimmt das? Was könnt ihr mir bei BLB empfehlen?




Besser sind sie bestimmt nicht.
Liegt im Ermessen des Anglers würd ich sagen.
Der eine findet die besser, der andere Marke XY.

BLB lößen sich schneller auf.(Meine Meinung)
Mit Succesful war und bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## colognecarp (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*

Es geht halt darum das manche einfach zeug in die Mixe/Boilies hauen was den Preis unnötigerweise in die höhe treibt. Besser ist der Boilie nicht weil er teurer ist, mit den einfachsten Mixen werden sehr gute Fische gefangen, warum also mehr ausgeben als man muss #c


----------



## carp12 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*

@colognecarp
Ein herzliches Halloooo aus dem Schwabenländle!! Das mit dem Zeug in die Mixe reinhaun stimme ich dir uneingeschränkt zu.SB hat einige einfache aber sehr gute Mixe,die recht günstig sind.Also meiner Meinung nach hat SB mit einer der besten Mixe und auch Readys auf dem Markt.


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*

Okay, ich bleibe bei SB  

Mit welchen habt ihr dort genau Erfahrungen gemacht? 

Danke


----------



## carpboy112 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*

ja hi kannst da auf jeden fall die boillies kaufen die stellen die selbst beratung ist auch top hatte bis jetzt immer gute eefahrungen mit SB


----------



## colognecarp (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*

Ich Persönlich finde den Holy Rhone nicht schlecht, aber allerdings den Mix, die fertigklicker sind mir mit zu viel Sweetner abgedreht. Wenn du mit Flavour oder anderen Zutaten noch arbeiten möchtest ist der Pazific ganz gut weil er keinen so staken eigengeruch hat. Dann gibts da noch die Scoberrys, ist zwar nicht meine erste Wahl aber viele schören drauf, ich werde mit den klickern aber nicht so warm, hab schieß das meine Karpfen ne lactose bekommen  Ne quatsch, aber ich bau lieber auf Fischmixe


----------



## Dicker Ritter :D (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*

Die Seite & die Geschmacksrichtung ist erste Sahne !


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*

Okay, danke. Ich dachte nämlich so, das es etwas auffallend unterwasser sein soll von der Farbe her. Ist das wichtig? Oder wirklich in erster Linie nur der Geruch.


----------



## raubfischdavid (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*

@colognecarp 
Ich stimmte dir vollkommen zu  
Ich selbst fische mit den Mixen vom Jascha 
Die Baits laufen auch ohne jegliche Flavour und für 2,50€ wird man nirgendwo einen so guten Köder finden :g
Also Freaky02-Carp mit den Mixen vom Jascha machst du nichts falsch  Kenne ich persönlich und kann sagen er ist super nett und alle Zutaten sind Frisch |supergri
In diesem Sinne Tight lines and cheers David ;D


----------



## colognecarp (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*

Klar der Mix ist Wunderbar, schön mit Knobiöl und Black pepper gepimpt und fertig ist der Lack. Damit wurden hier bei uns die dicksten Fische gezogen #c Den Hype um die Zauberkugel gucke ich mir nur noch von aussen an und muss über mich selber lachen als ich Mixe abgedreht habe die teilweise die 10€ marke gesprengt haben. 70% richtige Spod Wahl, 28% richige presentation, 2% Köder, so sehe ich das mittlerweile. 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*

Moin,

ich glaube wohl, das die mixe gut sind, aber ich kann hier zu hause keine Boilies abrollen. 

( Die muss man mit den Mixen doch selber machen ?)


Mal eine kleine Frage zu den Pop Ups. Ich wollte mir gleich gelbe Neon Pop ups dazukaufen in 16 mm für den Snowman. 
Gelb soll ja sehr gut für den Karpfen unterwasser sichtbar sein.

Der Köder soll schön auffallen 

Soll ich einfach einen neutral Popi benutzen oder in irgendeiner geschmacksrichtung? 

Meci



P.s Anhang :: Ich habe mich umentschieden!!! 
Ich werde nicht mehr Red Spice Fisch nehmen, da ich hier an Seen fische, wo Fruchtig besser läuft. Was soll ich für einen super fruchtigen Boilie von SB nehmen?


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*



matze1412 schrieb:


> Ananas




hm`? den finde ich dort nicht.


----------



## CarpCatcher1 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*

http://www.successful-baits.de/Shop/pop-up-kork/neon-popup-air-ball-ananas.html

http://www.successful-baits.de/Shop...ies-konserviert2/fertigboilies-fruchtmix.html


----------



## Cyprinoid (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*

Hallo, 

Wenn du was süßes von SB willst dann kann ich dir *Maple Cream *empfelen. Ich hab mir im März 30kg in 18mm bestellt und bin voll und ganz zufrieden. Normalerweise rolle ich selber und stehe fertigboillies eher skeptisch gegenüber. Die Kugeln haben mir einige gute fänge bis 40pfd. gebracht und so mein vertrauen gewonnen. 

Kann ich absolut empfehlen!!!#6


----------



## raubfischdavid (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*

@ colognecarp
Ich kenne den typen der einen ganz bestimmten See mit den Ködern rockt  bin gut mit dem befreundet  

Aber back to the Topic ;D
@ Freaky02-Carp schau mal auf carpshop.net vorbei der hat da auch fruchtige Mixe zu top Preisen  Soll keine Schleichwerbung oder etc. sein aber du wolltest ja qualitativ hochwertige Köder haben, deshalb sind die Köder vom Jascha naheliegend ;D Über Succesful kann ich nicht soviel berichten hab nur 1 mal mit den Holly Rhone gefischt  Aber es war ein geschällter 30er Sinker plus nen White Heilbutt Neon pop-up ( white ist ne super farbe :vik. Von der Konsistenz und dem Geschmack etc. gefallen mir die Köder vom Carpshop allerdings besser  Aber ich denke mal du fährt mit beiden ( Marken ) gut ;D #6


----------



## colognecarp (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*

So siehts aus, ich fische ja auch in dem Revier, und was der da raus zieht geht unter keine Kuh haut |supergri Von ihm habe ich ja letzt endlich die Addy 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*

Okilidokili 

Ich werde mich mal informieren mit dem Unbekannten  

Fischen werde ich dann aber auch noch die Red Spice, man kann sich ja schließlich nicht auf das gewässer beziehen, da läuft fruchtig, da fischig. 

Danke euch. Bestellen werde ich mir dann : 
5 kg Red Spice Fisch 18 mm
Eine Dose gelbe Neon Pop Ups 16 mm neutral. 

Sollte laufen.


----------



## mephy87 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*

Hilfe hier gehts doch nicht etwa um Jan U. aus K. oder? :-D


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*



mephy87 schrieb:


> Hilfe hier gehts doch nicht etwa um Jan U. aus K. oder? :-D





versteh ich nicht? ...`? #c#c


----------



## mephy87 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*



Freaky02-Carp schrieb:


> versteh ich nicht? ...`? #c#c


 
Na der Typ der einen ganz bestimmten See rockt...


----------



## colognecarp (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*

So ein mist jetzt ist es raus :q


----------



## Freaky02-Carp (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*

Okay  Ist er unter uns?


----------



## colognecarp (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Successful Baits*

Meinst du in den heiligen Hallen des Angelboards, ich denke wohl eher nicht  Jan Gammelt nur bei Facebook rum


----------



## minne6 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Successful Baits*

Hat jemand schon versucht den Scoberry Fertigboilie durchzutrocknen? Ich hatte mal eine Probepackung White halitbut bekommen und bei denen ging es. Allerdings nicht bei der gesalzenen Variante. Wenn jemand Erfahrung hat, bitte melden ;-)

Gruß
Simon


----------



## Raapro (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Successful Baits*

wo kann man die SB kaufen?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Successful Baits*

nur über ihren shop oder auf messen.


----------



## hecht98 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Successful Baits*

hat einer von euch schonmal mit den enduro boilies von SB erfahrung gemacht?
ist der höhere preis gerechtfertigt?
oder ist das nur geldmacherei?


----------



## Siggy82 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Successful Baits*

Ist alles eine Sache des Glaubens

Ich benutze die Enduros als Hakenköder und füttere mit den Freezers an;
für mich persönlich funktioniert das.


----------



## hecht98 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Successful Baits*

und wo ist der unterschied zwischen den hookbaits und den enduros?


----------



## Siggy82 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Successful Baits*

der Preis


----------



## karpfen_ (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 
ich hab schon von vielen gehört,dass die Successful Baits gut seien und auch Preis/Leistung stimmt. Was sind eure Erfahrungen damit und welche Geschmacksrichtung könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Bodensee89 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Successful Baits*

red spice fish......geile kugeln. 

der laden selber ist ebenfalls genial.


----------



## Chefkoch85 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Successful Baits*

Servus


Alles tip top, nur zu empfehlen! 

Grüßla


----------



## Aalgott (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Successful Baits*

eigentlich rolle ich meine Murmeln wenn ich meinen Freunden den Raubfischen mal fremdgehe immer selber aber auf einer bekannten Messe habe ich mir auch etliche Kilo zu einem guten Preiß mitgenommen .......Topp Qualität wieder gerne!!


----------



## marv95 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Successful Baits*

liegt bei mir direkt um die Ecke *-*  besonders gut liefen bei mir bis jetzt Red spice fish und scoberry


----------



## successfull (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Successful Baits*

nur um es gleich zu klärren, mein nickname hat nichts mit dem hersteller zu tun. ich bekomme weder geld noch irgendwelche köder zum testen. ich bin auch in keinen taem. weil schon einmal die frage kam. 

aber die boilies sind fängig, wie viele andere auch, ich fische auch gerne proline, oder nash baits. 

was mir persönlich an den susseccfull baits gefällt, die boilies bringen mich schnell zum fisch. das liegt vermutlich daran, dass die boilies geschmackstoffe schnell freigeben und somit einen langen gleichbleibenen lockstoff auf dem angefütterten platz halten.

ein weiterer vorteil den ich persönlich in den letzten 2 jahren gemacht habe. die bolies fangen über einen sehr langen zeitraum. die gleicher erfahrung habe ich aber auch mit pro line oder nash baits gemacht. 

ich probiere gerne mal einen neuen boilie aus, wenn der mir gefällt. leider habe ich dabei oft die erfahrung gemacht, wenn ein neure boilie auf dem markt kommt, fängt der auch im 1sten jahr. aber nach kurzer zeit werden die fische weniger, ob das nun an der zusammstellung liegt, dass der herrsteller nach kurzer zeit mit den hochwertigen zutaten spart, ich weiss es nicht.

zu den geschmacksrichtung kann nicht schreiben das die fischigen besser als die fruchtigen oder würzigen sind. meiner meinung nach fangen im grunde genommen alle successefull gleich gut. und diese erfahrung habe ich bei anderen marken wiederum nicht festgestellt. bei einigen herstellern habe ich die erfahrung gemacht das nur die banane oder der fischige gut gefangen hat.

aber der beste boilie ist immernoch der, den ich selber rolle. denn das ist immer ein einmaliger boilie den ich in keinen laden kaufen kann und ein boilie den ich schon seit über 15 jahren erfolgreich fische ohne das die wirkung nachlässt.


----------



## Bodensee89 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Successful Baits*

hab gerade nochmal ne ladung von den red spice fish kugeln geordert


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Successful Baits*

Weiß jemand, was bei Successful Baits los ist? 

 Ich habe dort vor einer Woche Boilies bestellt. Bisher nix passiert. Status der Bestellung: "In Bearbeitung"

 Dann gestern via Webformular nett nachgefragt. Keine Reaktion.

 Sind die im Winterschlaf?


----------



## CarpCrakc (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Successful Baits*

Wahrscheinlich hast du noch nicht bezahlt ?!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Successful Baits*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hast du noch nicht bezahlt ?!



PayPal

 "Neuer Status: *In Bearbeitung*
Wir bearbeiten derzeit ihren Auftrag und er wird versandfertig gemacht."

 Seit 1 Woche.


----------



## TimSchmidt (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Successful Baits*

Ruf doch einfach mal an ?!?


----------



## Marc 24 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Successful Baits*

Einfach anrufen oder bei Facebook anschreiben. Die Jungs sind eigentlich extrem schnell und bemüht bei Bestellungen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Successful Baits*

wen du mit paypal zahlst ,kommt die rechnung an deine email.

aufmachen,bezahlen alles erledigt,habs auch mal vergessen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Successful Baits*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> wen du mit paypal zahlst ,kommt die rechnung an deine email.
> 
> aufmachen,bezahlen alles erledigt,habs auch mal vergessen



Genau das war das Problem! Typischerweise wird man bei PayPal-Zahlung direkt im Anschluss an die Bestellung zu PayPal weitergeleitet. Das läuft hier anders und ich habe es nicht mitbekommen.

 Danke für den Hinweis! #6

 Liebe SBler: Den Tipp hättet ihr mir auf meine Anfrage hin sicher auch geben können (statt gar nix zu antworten) #h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Successful Baits*

Nachdem ich etwas wegen der Sprachlosigkeit von Successful Baits rumgebrummt habe:

Die Lieferung ist heute angekommen. Qualität top !!! (Wie immer)

Ich habe Scoberry bestellt (hat mir in der vergangenen Saison eine Menge Fisch gebracht), dazu White Halibut (hätte ich mir vom Geruch her ganz anders vorgestellt, aber passt) und Krill Black Pepper (wird sich meiner Meinung nach in Verbindung mit Pellets sehr gut bewähren).

Alles frisch, intensives Aroma (ohne künstlich zu wirken), Klasse! #6


----------

